# nausea & c due to acid reflux



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Since developing acid reflux, my IBS-c is back with a vengeance. Since I can no longer have a hot decaf, coffee or tea (not even herbal) to "get myself going" in the morning, I'm stuck with a lot of cramping and C on a daily basis. Even worse is the nausea, and I'm not sure if that's from the reflux or the Prilosec I'm taking. I really need some advice here...the queasiness and churning/empty stomach feeling is even worse than the C. Have any of you had this problem? I suppose there are anti-nausea meds out there, but I'm on quite a few medications already. Anyone?


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Madge,I had nausea when I first got diagnosed with GERD last summer. That has seemed to go away.I was Protonix then too, and that have might have made me nauseous. Usually Prilosec can make you go. You can try over-the-counter emetrol for nausea. I think its for kids butyou can use it too. Or try some ginger. I hopeyou had a good Thanksgiving!Cindy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

cindybell, thanks so much for replying. Maybe my nausea will go away later too. In a month, I'm supposed to try going on ranitidine (generic Zantac)and getting off the prilosec. Doctor is hoping it will help both the nausea and the IBS-c, but said it may not. If not, maybe the nausea will eventually go away...at least it did for you and that gives me hope. I'm tired of feeling gaggy so much of the time and having my stomach gurgling.My Thanksgiving was fine as far as reflux was concerned. No symptoms of that at all. And I really had a nice day. But I did have some fruit salad (not much acidic fruit, but there was instant pudding and coolwhip in it), and about mid-evening I had the trots (sorry). Spent a little while in the bathroom and then was okay again. Pretty sure it was the fruit salad because everything else I had was a safe food.Next day it was back to IBS-c as usual. I'm pretty sure that the IBS-c is made worse by the Prilosec and before that by the Protonix. I'm rambling here, so will stop for now. But it helps me so much to know that others have had it too. Not sure if I should try the ginger or not. Ginger tea gave me reflux problems a few weeks ago when I tried it. Maybe I'll have to wait awhile for that. (I love ginger.) Hope your Thanksgiving was nice!


----------



## administrator (Aug 20, 2004)

The Moderator Team has had several reports of SPAM abuse.As a new BB member, you are free to post about your juice product on the Products Forum: http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/76110261Kindly please follow posting guidelines and refrain from posting the same information to several threads. Spammers are usually easily spotted when they are new members and are not coming to the BB to ask for guidance, but rather post the same message on several threads.Further abuse of the posting guidelines may result in deletion of similar posts without notice and/or suspension of membership.Thank you for your cooperation. It is greatly appreciated.The Moderator Team


----------



## 18227 (Dec 3, 2006)

HI Madge-I hate to say this, but i was so relieved to see your post- I have similar symptoms. I was diagnosed with GERD last year by and ENT, and my IBS (D)came back with a vengeance two months ago. Since then, it's a constant battle fighting between nausea and starvation/acid. MY GI put me on phenargan for the nausea. I take Nexium because my drug company won't cover aciphex. Now I wonder if the nexium is making it worse...Anyway, lots of dried ginger helps, and I'm trying some herbal drops with ginger and a probiotic. Good luck, and tell us if the nausea goes away..Shortdorothy


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi, shortdorothy...I thought ginger was a problem for those with reflux. I do have some ginger tea. Maybe I'll try it. Thanks for the tip. I do use Culturelle, which is a great probiotic. Until I started the PPIs, the Culturelle alone pretty much stopped my IBS-c.I'll be going on Medicare next year and I noticed that a lot of the Medicare D insurance companies don't carry aciphex. Wonder why. My best friend says it works very well for her.So far, I still get the nausea at times.I'll let you know if it goes away, and will you do the same?


----------



## 18227 (Dec 3, 2006)

Will definitely let you know-I can't drink any tea at all unless I've eaten , so if you can find dried (they sell it in Korean markets in NY or in TRader Joes if you live in an area with one)ginger-it comes sugared, if you don't mind that it might work better.I never heard that ginger was bad for GERD-it certainly settles my stomach and helps relieve the nausea. Shortdorothy


----------



## 16997 (Dec 7, 2006)

hi , im new here (first time today  ) am so relieved to have found this site! thought i was either A. losing my mind . or B. dying. i was in the hospital at the beginning of Oct. - was told i had severe stomach flu . beginning of Nov. i was back at hospital - thought i was having a heartattack (only 35 yrs. old) i had horrible chest pains . they ran all the tests including the scope down my throat and told me i had Gerd . i was put on prilosec which worked great for the first 2-3 weeks then not only did it stop helping but i got worse - i didnt realize that there are ALOT of side effects for that class of drugs that they dont tell you about . I went to gastro dr. yesterday because of the stomach pains - he told me he thinks i also have IBS .my husband meanwhile has been researching and found about about apple cider vinegar helping . he went to store and got me extra strength acidophilus ,organic apple cider vinegar WITH mother ,and alka seltzer JUST for indigestion as that one has no aspirin . and today i woke up with no stomach pain ! ive been taking the acidophilus once in morning, then I have 1 tablespoon of the vinegar in about 8 oz of water and toss the alka seltzer right in .still havent gottin to where i can eat solids yet but i feel so much better in past 3-4 days that i had to share this - maybe it will help someone else







sorry this is so long - im just so excited to know im not alone in this . Kerry


----------



## 16331 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi MadgeI also get the nausea at times with prilosec as well. Also, I've noticed I've been getting more reflux, and that lump /phlegm/not sure what it is, in my throat, and sometimes pills, or certain foods tend to go down rather slowly, as well as some back pains . I started taking Prilosec at 40 mg, and cut down to 20 mg after 12 wks, but still having problems. I'm not sure at this stage, if Prilosec is helping me either, or creating some additional problems, worse than before.


----------



## 15041 (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Cvoor and Madge,I was feeling good for awhile and then blew it.For 2 weeks I ate things I shouldn't. I also over ate. I am now paying for it. I have had pain for almost a week. Finally going away.Even on the Prilosec, I guess you can't overdoit. I take 40mg of Priolsec becasue 20mg did not do much. I take it in the a.m. Before bed Itake a pepcid. I see my gastro Dr. the day after Christmas. She does not know I am taking 40mg of Prilosec. She will probably be mad at me. I have to pay for all my med. and Prilosec is the cheapest for me. I would like to try Nexium but I am afraid it is too expenseive. Iwould love to get off all this medication!!!!!Cindybell


----------

